# Churring - you know "brrrtt?"



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

My Lilah does this so often: When she jumps down off the ledges, when she comes into the room looking for me, when I touch her, etc. 

Anyone have any "research" insight on what this means? 

LOL, at the moment, Tommy is facing off with Lilah and he makes this almost barking meow and kind of lunges toward her then backs off. They're so funny as they get accustomed to one another. It's her fault though, she was just in one of those spaz moments, streaking through the apartment.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

*Tommy and his barking lol*

So funny - Just thought I'd add it here. Tommy and Lilah (he's been with us for 2 weeks) are still in the feeling it out statge. Well the other night I heard him kind of "me-att" chirping and I though uh oh maybe Lilah has him pinned down and is doing the Princess Kickapoo dance on him. No, as they did again today, Lilah is kind of hunkered down with that typical "don't even think about it" look to Tommy, and he's doing this "Mee-att" and half lunge toward her and honestly it sounds like he's barking! He shimmies like he's going to pounce, but doesn't. It's really hilarious to watch. Today I told Lilah she started it because she was spazzing out over nothing like they do and he wanted to get in on the fun.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Zenobi uses this all the time. I take it that she wants something, or wants to tell me something. Like: "I've just used the litter box. It needs a scoop." or "Where's that funny red spot that sometimes appears when you sit down at the computer? (The laser.) I need something to chase." or "Open the back door, I want to check the weather." and yesterday, "Here I am under this end table." Lastly, "Food, is there any food."

She'll make the sound, stare at me with her eyes wide and big, and then it's up to me to check around to find out what she wants.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

Darius rarely goes "meow!" but instead goes "Mmmmmm! Mmmmm!" all the time. He is very vocal, always talking (and I talk back of course!) 

His yummy noises make me want to watch Young Frankenstein.


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

That's funny. Zaya is the same way. I have never heard her meow. She just does the little "mrr, mroo" thing with her mouth closed. When she tries to meow, it sounds more like whining, like "e-e-ehhh, ekk" type of thing... Interesting. I wonder why our kitties seem to use different noises, with some preferring the meow and some the murrp..


----------

